# Shows or moviesyou totally can't stand, or that have dissapointed you



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

Well in this thread you post the shows and movie you strongly dislike, annoys or has dissappointed you,and include why.


Well I'll start first.

Yu-gi-oh GX: It disappoints me how this show fell into the trend of creating new generations like pokemon and digimon. Whats the point of calling It Yu-Gi-Oh If yugi isn't in it.

Drake and Josh: It just one of thse shows that try hard to be funny when It totally ends up being annoying.

Hannah montana: Yet another show that tries to be funny, I'm totally aware that it's aimed to children but the chracters ARE SOOO annoying like a majority of things on disney channel. I can't even reconize the plot in this show.

That's so raven: Her stupid prediction as was cause the trouble she had a vision about, so why does she even bother? It all just is very predictable.

Bakugan brawlers: This is like a rip off of Pokemon/Yu-gi-oh. There's been alot of show similar to this. Can't anyone be original for once.

Naruto and naruto shippuden: This show really disappoints me, It was totally exciting during beginning to the chunin exams because you were hoping naruto would become chunin and all, and the naruto sasuke fight was good, but now most of the episode being broadcasted in america currently don't effect the sotry plot what so ever, It's just extra episodes.
And shippuden isn't any better, the action scenes are crap and are half-assed and include alot of staring. I hate how this show totally relies on flashbacks and long pointless speeches about saving sasuke and about friendship. I also hate how Naruto constantly compares everyone's problems to how he was rejected as a kid. Okay naruto we get it. I felt sorry for you the first time you mentioned It but now I just don't care anymore.


Welll that's all for me.:grin:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

Seinfeld. That's the only show I've ever hated.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

I just hate any reality show these days. Deja Vu every time: A number of contestants compete for a X$. Pretty straight-forward.

I also hated Balls of Fury, the film last year with Dan Folger. Also one of the movies I can scoff at because of the shitty acting, lame jokes, and silly dialogue. There was only _one _ time I laughed throughout the entire movie.

I also can't stand actors starting a good carreer, then literally fall into a pool of poop with their movies, and come out freshly only for a few. Ex: Vin Deisel, Brendan Fraiser, Martin Lawrence, Adam Sandler, so on and so forth.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I just hate any reality show these days. Deja Vu every time: A number of contestants compete for a X$. Pretty straight-forward.
> 
> I also hated Balls of Fury, the film last year with Dan Folger. Also one of the movies I can scoff at because of the shitty acting, lame jokes, and silly dialogue. There was only _one _ time I laughed throughout the entire movie.
> 
> I also can't stand actors starting a good carreer, then literally fall into a pool of poop with their movies, and come out freshly only for a few. Ex: Vin Deisel, Brendan Fraiser, Martin Lawrence, Adam Sandler, so on and so forth.



I thought Balls of FUry was okay. I hate any Adam Sandler movies, or any movie that relies on "toilet humor".


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought Balls of FUry was okay. I hate any Adam Sandler movies, or any movie that relies on "toilet humor".



Like Balls of Fury.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 29, 2008)

Baww I kinda like Drake and Josh. It's cute. The only thing I hate about is is that there are like too many corny jokes in several episodes.


I LOATHE Naruto and sometimes feel like I am the only person who dislikes it. It's annoying as hell, I have NEVER gotten into it after countless attempts, and they advertise merchandise for it WAY too much than it should have.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

I fucking hate David Spade.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

I can tolerate most movies and/or shows, really. A movie that really disappointed me recently? The X-files movie. I was really looking forward to it, I'd always loved the show... ugh, the movie was... ugh. Ugh.

As for shows? Hannah Montana needs to die. In a fire. Right now. Immediately. Srsly.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 29, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Naruto and naruto shippuden: This show really disappoints me, It was totally exciting during beginning to the chunin exams because you were hoping naruto would become chunin and all, and the naruto sasuke fight was good, but now most of the episode being broadcasted in america currently don't effect the sotry plot what so ever, It's just extra episodes.
> And shippuden isn't any better, the action scenes are crap and are half-assed and include alot of staring. I hate how this show totally relies on flashbacks and long pointless speeches about saving sasuke and about friendship. I also hate how Naruto constantly compares everyone's problems to how he was rejected as a kid. Okay naruto we get it. I felt sorry for you the first time you mentioned It but now I just don't care anymore.
> 
> 
> Welll that's all for me.:grin:



naruto's problem is its mainly fricken "filler episodes" as was DBZ and things like pokemon is nothing but fillers.... that is why i like series that are around 50 episodes or less like Fullmetal Alchemist, Wolves Rain, Gundam Wing and Death Note, they are shorter and thus they GET TO THE FRIGGEN POINT and in the end, i mean because they are short they are much more memorable too unlike Naruto where 30% of it is actually worth watching (the sasuske naurto battle for instance is worth it)


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

I have never seen Slutz....errr I mean Bratz, but I know it sucked more balls then Richard Simmons at a gym orgy. Another good example is new Eddy Murphy Movies, I mean he is turning white when it comes to comedy. And there is Jerry Seinfeld....I never laughed  at any of his comedy. "This lamp shade is shaped weird.....what is up with that?" Jesus fucking Christ, does he pay people to laugh?


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate shows that never know when to end. Mostly anime, natch, but... good gods, Naruto, die already. D: Once they go over the hundred mark, they usually turn into a cavalcade of fail.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 29, 2008)

most of the new english crap cartoons bother me as they are low quality slapstick crap, like the new geroge of the jungle and my gym partners a moron...sheep in the big city had to be the dumbest shit cartoon network ever popped out....

Cartoon networks newest cartoon Chowder is irritating i only like the big gray thing......

then again another new cartoon is the misadventures of flapjack and i will admit it is starting to grow on me alot the characters are endearing (specially flapjack and the whale) and the style is really crazy and the show is not filled with bright gawdy colors and is actually rather detailed...

Spongebob was good at first it had some thought put into its humor and had some charm....but later it got annoying as sponge bob and patric seemed to have brain tumors and got increasingly stupider...

i kinda wish they would make more ed edd and eddy as the only episode of that i did not care for was the "mankini" one


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

My Super Ex-Girlfriend
Bullshit.

Happily N'Ever After
Bullshit royale

James Bond (The one before Casino Royale)
I was very disheartened by this film. It had Halle Berry, but I think that's why I didn't really like it. I mean, James Bond has always been home to girls that are beautiful, but not well known, and I think Halle Berry really destroyed that formula. I don't know. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> I hate shows that never know when to end. Mostly anime, natch, but... good gods, Naruto, die already. D: Once they go over the hundred mark, they usually turn into a cavalcade of fail.



A good example is Dragon Ball Z, It was all fine until it reached the Freeza episodes, every episode took it's time and recapped the last episode, and then at the end of every episodes, the characters are about to fight, then they do...for a second, then it does this for the next 10 episodes.....annoying.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> My Super Ex-Girlfriend
> Bullshit.
> 
> Happily N'Ever After
> ...




It is just you, because you have a good point


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, most of the shows I'm going to name are from the three major animation networks since I tend to only watch cartoons.

Any reality show. Especially I Love New York. Yeah, successful people want to win a date with a bitch like that?! Need I also mention that in one episode, one guy put shaving cream on a hot dog in a cooking contest? (So I overheard my sister watching that show)

-Assy McGee. That show has to be the pinnacle of what crap anyone can come up with. Walking, talking, homicidal ass that's a cop. And I mean a literal ass.
-12 oz. Mouse. That show is so incoherent to me. D:
-Saul of the Mole Men.
-Tim and Eric's Awesome Show: Great Job!
-My Gym Partner's a Monkey, Camp Lazlo
-Out of Jimmy's Head.
-Any Disney Teen Bop show. Yeah, how many have have the same setting just with a different name plastered onto it? ____High, ____Boyfriend/Girlfriend, _____Dance... Oh, and add a tiny bit of magic.
-Any Nick teen bop show, except Drake and Josh and Ned's Declassified. I admit, those two are actually quite entertaining.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

90% of what's on television these days sucks.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> -Tim and Eric's Awesome Show: Great Job!



I am a huge fan of TAEAS:GJ, and I can understand it if this isn't your thing. It's mainly aimed towards people in their mid-teens, like my 17 year old brother, who finds the show positively a riot. I really find it funny, but not NEARLY as funny as my brother does.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 30, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> A good example is Dragon Ball Z, It was all fine until it reached the Freeza episodes, every episode took it's time and recapped the last episode, and then at the end of every episodes, the characters are about to fight, then they do...for a second, then it does this for the next 10 episodes.....annoying.




the planet namek was supposed to blow up in 9 minutes...it took 3 episodes to happen
that and hour and a half

the garlic Jr saga W...T...F! >.<

BDZ has its high points and character development but alot of it sucks and it gets redundant

the android and cell sagas with Trunks are pretty good except that gohan and cell were trying to best eachother with kamehameha for how many episodes in a row at the end of that saga???

ANYWAY i hate shows that were made for the reson of being random and stupid like bobobo bo bobobo UGH even the name is dumb


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

What I can't stand:
Every anime ever made.
Every movie ever made.
Every television series ever made.

There. That about covers it.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Every anime ever made.
> Every movie ever made.
> Every television series ever made.
> 
> There. That about covers it.



So you like Youtube videos?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> So you like Youtube videos?



No, but I liek Mudkips.

All codding aside, there are some videos that aren't bad, but then again I'm easily pleased. So long as the sound quality isn't complete shit and the subject matter is relevant to my interests, it's fine by me.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 30, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> As for shows? Hannah Montana needs to die. In a fire. Right now. Immediately. Srsly.


 
I  AGREE D8>


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Hannah Montana needs to die. In a fire. Right now. Immediately. Srsly.



I would not piss on her to put out a fire


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> I would not piss on her to put out a fire



Her thousands of slave whores...I mean, fans, would gladly cut their own throats in order to put out the fire with their filthy, disgusting blood.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

The only way I'd even consider being within 100 feet of her would be if she went on tour with SLAYER. However, I might not even go to that considering the ratio of rabid fangirls to metalheads involved with such an event.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 30, 2008)

Entertainment Tonight. I don't give a crap about the retards in Hollyhell.
Jimmy Neutron. The animation/cg/whatever and the voices just drive me insane and it's all I can do not to scream every time my cousin turns that show on.
Most anime in general, *especially *anime that has been butchered by horrible, ear-bleeding English voice actors.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 30, 2008)

> Hannah montana: Yet another show that tries to be funny, I'm totally aware that it's aimed to children but the chracters ARE SOOO annoying like a majority of things on disney channel. I can't even reconize the plot in this show.


 
I doubt even Disney can. Oh wai ...


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 30, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Most anime in general, *especially *anime that has been butchered by horrible, ear-bleeding English voice actors.



ugg yes bad dubbing and editing can ruin an anime

i am only watching naruto because my sister, niece and nephew are crazy about it and we have a close relationship so i watch it cause that is all they ever talk about 

but god! naruto, his voice drives me INSANE!!! the rest of the cast is so perfect and awsome but Naruto has this scratchy irritating voice and i'm pretty sure its a chick that does his voice and since she has to strain to sound like that so she is unable to make naurto's voice show any sentimental emotions (which naruto is usually either mad, whining or being a hyper idot anyway so i guess it works)
as for shippudon i have no idea what the plan is to edit Sye's remarks about Naruto being a dickless pantywaist for the release of the series on cartoon network...


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

I HATE Seinfeld. I mean what the fuck?


----------



## MiniWheats (Aug 1, 2008)

Scrubs.

Awful, awful, awful show.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 1, 2008)

The only Disney fad I can't really stand is High School Musical. I did watch the first movie once, and I just never really caught on with it. Sure, I can see why it may be appealing to today's generation of teenagers, but it doesn't appeal to me very much, so I don't think I plan to watch the second one nor the upcoming "High School Musical 3" in theatres (which really irks me). D8 Oh, and I don't really care much for those teen sensations like Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus.

I also can't really stand movies that have three or more writers in them, because this would often mean that the storyline quality in them would not be all that good (since none of the writers had the exact same cinematic vision when they wrote their films). I have this theory that the more writers there are in a single film, the lower the writing quality would turn out to be.



Beastcub said:


> Spongebob was good at first it had some thought put into its humor and had some charm....but later it got annoying as sponge bob and patric seemed to have brain tumors and got increasingly stupider...



I know what you mean. It seems as though the creativity from the writers had begun to diminish in the latest seasons; it's no wonder why a few of the episodes were shorter than normal, because the writers couldn't seem to come up with ways to extend them into full 11-minute episodes.



David M. Awesome said:


> 90% of what's on television these days sucks.



I might have to agree with you on that. I hardly watch TV anymore right now, since not a lot of the new shows today don't appeal to me very much. Recently, I watched some Youtube clips of classic episodes from shows I used to watch many years ago in the '90s (like the episodes of the original cast in "All That"), and they made me think, "Now THAT was during the time when TV was worth watching." I've forgotten how good and funny these shows were back then. I wish today's shows are like that.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 1, 2008)

Vaah said:


> I hope you're kidding.



Remember, not everyone likes (or dislikes) the same things as you. One man's treasure is another man's junk.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Remember, not everyone likes (or dislikes) the same things as you. One man's treasure is another man's junk.



I know, i was (mostly) joking. I can't stand family guy, but tons of people love it


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 1, 2008)

Vaah said:


> I know, i was (mostly) joking. I can't stand family guy, but tons of people love it



First 3 seasons of FG were good, thereafter they suck.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 1, 2008)

Vaah said:


> I thought it was pretty good until they really started using the "Like that time when...." card.



That was pretty much from season 4 on. They really didn't use it during the first three seasons. Then, they actually had storylines.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 1, 2008)

American Idol, Canadian Idol...anything under the heinous banner of "reality" television.

And House.  I love Hugh Laurie, but his character's a complete jerk and I really want to punch House's lights out for being such a douche.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 2, 2008)

99% of the movies based off books I've read terribly disappointed me.
It seems most were directed by someone who heard of the book from someone who looked at the back cover synopsis.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 2, 2008)

Vagabond said:


> 99% of the movies based off books I've read terribly disappointed me.
> It seems most were directed by someone who heard of the book from someone who looked at the back cover synopsis.



The biggest problem with book-to-movie translations is that there's just too much in the book to translate into a movie without the movie running too long, or over budget.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 2, 2008)

The problem I usually see is when they steal the title of a book and a few ideas or names, but go somewhere else completely unrelated in a very crude or amateur manner. Like poor fanfiction. Bleh.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 2, 2008)

Winnie the Pooh Defeats the Terrorist Scum.

Nothing says family friendly like a stuffed bear wielding a AK-47 and shooting everything that pops up.

Terrible movie, just awful.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 2, 2008)

The Simpsons.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 2, 2008)

i hate almost any anime especially yugioh and naruto. i hate yu gi oh because it is a 30 minute commircial and naruto is self explanatory i mean preteen ninjas with super powers. they must have some pretty strong LSD over there.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2008)

American Gladiator.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> American Gladiator.



The old version (with Mike Adamle) was okay, except they kept switching co-hosts every season, plus the games really tilted in favor of the Gladiators over time to the point that watching wasn't fun anymore. Plus the Gladiators tended to cheat and get away with it.

The new version just plain sucks, especially since Hulk Hogan hosts it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2008)

Are the contestants... ready?! Ready! Ready!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Are the contestants... ready?! Ready! Ready!



"No, we're not! Can we have a do-over?"

Oh, and often, if a contestant was injured and was unable to continue the show, the replacement that came on was really behind the 8-ball, as they started with 0 points, regardless of how many points the healthy opponent had (really screwed the replacement on the Eliminator).


----------



## Tabr (Aug 11, 2008)

I too will have to go with "reality" TV. Any and all of it.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 11, 2008)

Reality shows and Romantic Comedies.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Reality shows and Romantic Comedies.



I fuckin agree


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2008)

Modern Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon programs, they suck hard compared to the stuff in the 1990s.

Reality shows...really, what's the point with this crap?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2008)

10,000 B.C.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

All "re-imaginings". I HATE the remakes of Battlestar Galactica and Kolchak: The Night Stalker. Call this shit something new if you need to make it, dont recycle old titles. BSG 70s was a ncie show where you got the feeling the human rebels were good people who were worth caring about. The new one, they're all unlikeable assholes, the writer has a political agenda, and they're all really human-like robots anyway. Not sure a single character ended up being human in the end.

I don't need to explain why 2000 Night Stalker was an insult to Kolchak/Darren McGavin. 

Never watched Kojak but I didn't feel a desire to. This started with "remake" movies and the trend never died.

My fear? When Peter Falk dies, well see a trailer for 50 Cent as the new Columbo. "Just one more thing, BITCH!".


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

Are You smarter than a 5th Grader.

The title says it all


----------



## saberpup (Aug 16, 2008)

i hate reality shows becouse who wants to heir aboute their stupide barly seruse problems when they got their own to worry aboute like dave chappel said i smoke weed to forget aboute my problems not here about yours

worst one flavore of love who the fuck would like that old ugly matha fuckin crack head anyway ther only ther for the money


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm sure it was called at least x times in the tread, but "ERAGON"!

Hello?! The film had nothing to do with the book, neither the plot, nor the smaller events. They had imported same names and not more...

I got depressive for about a week after watching that film, asking myself how a human could be able to massacre a such good book and make such a * film... -.-


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> I'm sure it was called at least x times in the tread, but "ERAGON"!
> 
> Hello?! The film had nothing to do with the book, neither the plot, nor the smaller events. They had imported same names and not more...
> 
> I got depressive for about a week after watching that film, asking myself how a human could be able to massacre a such good book and make such a * film... -.-



So I should consider myself lucky I have only read the books?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> So I should consider myself lucky I have only read the books?



YES! NEVER LOOK THE FILM, OR I WILL KILL Y... -.-
Ok, THAT wouldn't work... i have tried it often enough...
But pls, never waste money to look any film they make...

The first is only horrible... And they are making a second one


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> YES! NEVER LOOK THE FILM, OR I WILL KILL Y... -.-
> Ok, THAT wouldn't work... i have tried it often enough...
> But pls, never waste money to look any film they make...
> 
> The first is only horrible... And they are making a second one



So note to self: Never watch Eragon?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 16, 2008)

(Ohno... i wanted to write *"*yes... XD)

Yes...
At least don't watch it, until i got a film maker and make a new one ^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 16, 2008)

Back to You... I loved Frasier but it turns he decides to play an idiot idiot, not an educated idiot...

I never got to see the episode that references the furries...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Modern Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon programs, they suck hard compared to the stuff in the 1990s.
> 
> Reality shows...really, what's the point with this crap?


 
I agree fully.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> YES! NEVER LOOK THE FILM, OR I WILL KILL Y... -.-
> Ok, THAT wouldn't work... i have tried it often enough...
> But pls, never waste money to look any film they make...
> 
> The first is only horrible... And they are making a second one


will it kill you the same way as the Nazi's died in Raiders of the Lost Ark?

*never watched Eragon out of the fear above*



blackfuredfox said:


> i hate almost any anime especially yugioh and naruto. i hate yu gi oh because it is a 30 minute commircial and naruto is self explanatory i mean preteen ninjas with super powers. they must have some pretty strong LSD over there.


Watch Season 0 of Yugioh, the one where Yugi, or at least Dark Yugi, can claim that he is the king of Games by playing everything under the sun, and getting away with mass homicide 



Ruiisu said:


> Well in this thread you post the shows and movie you strongly dislike, annoys or has dissappointed you,and include why.
> 
> 
> Well I'll start first.
> ...


Yugioh means king of games which again brings up the issue of "how can they call this show king of games when they only play 1 game out of the entire series." Yugi does make a cameo in episode one and plays against Judai in the final ep... and wins.

You think GX is bad, just try watching 30 seconds of Yugioh 5D's. Here's the synopsis of that series: People playing yugioh in what appears to be Gotham City... on motorbikes, yes I'm serious, motorbikes.







Drake and Josh have some relatively funny moments, but other than that it's pretty much the same joke repeated over and over.

Naruto is good, ironically, with the arcs that are focused on any other character except the main ones.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 17, 2008)

> will it kill you the same way as the Nazi's died in Raiders of the Lost Ark?
> 
> *never watched Eragon out of the fear above*



I don't remember how the Nazi's get killed there (THAT was a good film, i think), but it will kill all you believings in a possible _good_ humanity -.-


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> I don't remember how the Nazi's get killed there (THAT was a good film, i think), but it will kill all you believings in a possible _good_ humanity -.-


now that's disturbing.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

The 3rd. "Mummy" was a horrible, horrible movie.

In my opinion.

I hate it when they re-cast characters with different actors.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> I hate it when they re-cast characters with different actors.



Just like Sliders (recast Quinn Mallory when Jerry O'Connell left, and by then the show had already gone downhill since John Rhys-Davies (Maxamillion Arturo) and Sabrina Lloyd (Wade Wells) left the show.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2008)

anything coming out from disney these days...ugh...have the dang channel Channel blocked


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

*nods* I agree,

Except the previews for the new movie Bolt, make it look pretty cute^^


----------



## yak (Aug 21, 2008)

I am not a big fan of shows, and I rarely watch them if ever. 
But here are some movies that are a total disappointment as I have expected far better of them.

Blood Rayne.                  <-- This was an introductory movie for me to get to know who Uwe Boll is.
Dungeons and Dragons.    <-- Well, let just say I waited three days for this and it was, well, lacking both dungeons and more importantly dragons.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 21, 2008)

> Dungeons and Dragons. <-- Well, let just say I waited three days for this and it was, well, lacking both dungeons and more importantly dragons.


XD It'll come this afternoon in free-tv in Germany. And after it the second part...

But i give you right, if it is called like the famous D&D it should be good. It was... lower average...
Controlling dragons with a staff, HELLO?!


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 21, 2008)

I was disappointed in all movies from ''Movie'' series such as ''Epic Movie'' and ''Date Movie'', because I loved ''Scary Movie'' which was hilarious IMO unlike others which are fucking stupid and I can't stand them. I was also disappointed in ''Lost'' TV series which had great start, but then they made it all too much. ''Navy CIS'' was my favorite show until they killed Kate which was truly bad move.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 21, 2008)

Scary Movie ^^ Nice film... We had seen it in the 5th class XD


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> I was disappointed in all movies from ''Movie'' series such as ''Epic Movie'' and ''Date Movie'', because I loved ''Scary Movie'' which was hilarious IMO unlike others which are fucking stupid and I can't stand them.


 
Couldn't agree with you more,
the original Scary Movie was hilarious.


Now they're making a "Disaster Movie"
and it looks equally horrible to the other sequals.
-____-


----------



## Foamy (Aug 22, 2008)

Batman & Robin...its just so horrible. KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 22, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> Now they're making a "Disaster Movie"
> and it looks equally horrible to the other sequals.
> -____-



Well title says it all. I mean DISASTER movie is spoofing Enchanted? WTH? Ah well they will continue making them because they get low budget which  gross revenue easily passes so all of those are always successful.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 22, 2008)

Anything Ben Stiller...

Britcoms...

A special movie i hate is the "Mortadelo y FilemÃ³n" (in germany know as "Clever & Smart" and england as "Mort & Phil") real life movie (based on the comics by Francisco Ibanez)... not because it was bad (not THAT bad at least) BUT because they totaly RUINED it by giving the 2 main characters the WORST VOICE ACTORS IMAGINABLE... those who know "erkan und stefan" know what i'm talking about... those who dont imagine two braindead hiphoppers with a fake (FAAAAAKKKKEEEE) turkish accent and the acting tallent of a potato... they didn't chose them because ther voices fit (HELL they didn't) but somply because THEY WHERE MORE POPULAR

In fact add that to my "generally hate this" list, anything that's voiced by some celebrity simply to have a big flashy name in the title


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 22, 2008)

http://dbthemovie.com/

This movie hasn't even come out yet and I've already died a little bit on the inside. This is the last thing this series needed. Excuse me while i go curl up in the corner and cry in disappointment.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2008)

Foamy said:


> Batman & Robin...its just so horrible. KILL IT WITH FIRE!!



http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...glasses/nostalgia-critic/234-batman-and-robin (hilarious review of the movie)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 22, 2008)

Meet the Spartans... the only thing I laughed at was the wookie impression and that was due to a private joke between myself and my friends.
Eragon - shockingly awful

There was another that I hate with a passion but I can't remember what it was >.<


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 22, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> There was another that I hate with a passion but I can't remember what it was >.<


 

Speaking of passion.

I think The passion of the Christ is one of the worst movies ever made.
Even at the time of seeing it I was a christian, I still hated it.  I don't believe anymore. However I think a better movie would have showed more then just what he went through.  It was pointless shock value at the same level as cheap horror flicks.


----------



## CarlMinez (Oct 4, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> *nods* I agree,
> 
> Except the previews for the new movie Bolt, make it look pretty cute^^



Am I the only furry who actually looks foward to that movie? 

I thought the news of that movie would hit the furry-world as bomb but know I cant even seem to find a thread about it. Fail.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 4, 2008)

*Dungeons and Dragons.*

Despite how much I love dragons, I couldn't bring myself to watch it again, it was terrible in every possible way. Shit acting, shit plot, absolutely _horrible_ dialogue, even the dragons didn't look all that good.


*Eragon*

Well Saphira was pretty hot. The rest was shit though. I managed to watch it a second time, but only to skip most of it and just go to the interesting bits. Never managed a third time.

*Jurassic Park 3*

Much like Eragon really. The raptors were cool, but everything else sucked.

*Austin Powers 2*

I remember watching this on Christmas about 8 years ago. Started out with about 10 people watching it; by the time it was half way through, everyone had gone off to do other things, and I turned it off. I feel sorry for whoever got that as a present.

There's probably many more, but they're probably so bad they weren't worth remembering.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 4, 2008)

Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Bill O'Riley
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy
Family Guy


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

> Well Saphira was pretty hot. The rest was shit though



same opninion ^^'
The most annoying film i had ever seen was reign of fire... itÂ´s one of those typical "evil-dragons-kill-everyone-movies" and at the end of course the humans beat the stupid monsters... I hate people who create such shit, just because they try to deal with topics they have no clue about again. I canÂ´t see reptiles dieing, especially not dragons who were killed by humans, it makes my heart bleed...


----------



## Tanner (Oct 4, 2008)

I hated the Doom movie.  It destroyed the story of the game, and those imps weren't hot at all.  I wanted to egg the theatre screen.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Family Guy



Seasons 1-3= awesome
Seasons 4-present= Major Suckage


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 4, 2008)

Here I go with my movie/TV shit list:

Naruto-Holy living fuck. That kid has an annoying voice. Why the hell do American dubs always substitute with really high pitched voices? They should send a bottle of codeine with that show.

Those faux-Japanese cartoons that Nickelodeon produces. Fucking Japanofags.
On top of that- the new Speed Racer cartoon. Way to kill a classic with bad pseudo-anime and horrible 3-D animation.

Speed Racer (the movie that came out recently)- Adding to the killing.

Any action movie today. Absolutely no plot. Whole buncha gunfighting, explosions and unrealistic fighting sequences with a few slivers of incoherent dialogue.

MTV-It's no longer about music. They made MTV2 for strictly music videos and now the only ones you see happen in the wee hours of the morning. It's all reality shows now,  which leads me to...

...Reality shows! It's not real. They have producers putting up these "shocking twists". pfft.

Prison Break- I'm surprised this show is still going. Every episode has been about them being on the lam. I can get a full synopsis of each episode by watching the preview commercials. Saves sooo much time.

Disney Channel- 'nuff said.

High School Musical- that shit's not even CLOSE to what high school was like! Any kid stupid enough to believe that shit will be eaten alive. (which will be about 85% of the freshmen for the next 3 or so years). If it really showed what it's like there'd be scenes of kids smoking shitty weed/snorting coke off the toilet seats in the bathroom, getting handjobs under the stairs (that was always fun), and in-general xenophobia between cliques.

Horror movies- they're all remakes these days. I'll stick with the originals.

There's a whole lot more of what I hate but I'm not in the mood to put it all up.


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 5, 2008)

Anything involving a comeback.
Except Rambo, but that was full of good wholesome realistic action.
To a certain degree of course.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 5, 2008)

TMNT the new movie: i loved the old 80's movies, but this new one annoys the #%*& out of me! They took a perfect thing, and twisted and raped it!


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinhead said:


> http://dbthemovie.com/
> 
> This movie hasn't even come out yet and I've already died a little bit on the inside. This is the last thing this series needed. Excuse me while i go curl up in the corner and cry in disappointment.





i am REALLY unsure bout the dragonball movie.
i just don't know man...
the series mocks itself all the time so maybe the movie won't seem all that bad
also WTF...why is piccolo is not green and bulma's hair is brown >_o 

also DB/DBZ is one of those "i like it but its embarassing" kind of things for me so it being in theatres is like (((O.O)))

also isn't it kinda late for this film?
i mean the DBZ craze was like 4 years ago


----------



## Dradolan (Oct 5, 2008)

What i really really really really really don't want to see is SpiderMan 4. Cause last one he was all emo. At lease that is what my friends said. What is he going to be like this time? God knows.....


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

Well let's try any of the god-awful *prefix* movie series. Scary movie three made me laugh; and i don't know why. The rest are absolute refuse.

Disaster movie is about to grace our theaters. Perhaps it already has, I haven't really been following it.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

I no longer own a TV as it was collecting dust and taking up valuable space. The only thing on TV I ever liked was Seinfeld and old school Discovery channel.


Reality TV, children's shows, and current movies (excluding a rare few gems) all make my soul cringe in pain.


----------



## RedQueenAi (Oct 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i am REALLY unsure bout the dragonball movie.
> i just don't know man...
> the series mocks itself all the time so maybe the movie won't seem all that bad
> also WTF...why is piccolo is not green and bulma's hair is brown >_o
> ...



You forgot that they replaced Krilin with a dude named Teto and Roshi has hair~
I'm going to watch it for the lulz


----------



## Exedus (Oct 11, 2008)

The new anime Star Wars movie. I'm mean the first one's were great, but this new one sounds and looks horrible.


----------



## moogle (Oct 11, 2008)

id have to say taht dragon wars kinda dissapointed me, as for shows, cartoon network has some, i liked the older shows more, im kinda glad they are bringing in another billy and mandy movie X3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks AD:JL sucks? One of the reasons why I think teen drama and magic mixes like ammonia and bleach.

I also don't like Inuyasha, any anime involving cards, Bugs Bunny or any cartoon or story that works in the favor of christian conformity (like cats, wolves, any predatory animal are branded evil and therefor always lose).

This is just nitpicking here, but I don't like most werewolf flicks since they focus on them being all antagonistic or worse, satanic, then I immediately lose interest. Same old shit.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

Batman and Robin.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can sum this topic up in one name.

*Hannah Montana*

OH SHIT IT BURNS MY FINGERS TYPING IT


----------



## NiChan (Oct 12, 2008)

*TV wise*: I can't stand the majority of shows shown on the Disney Channel or the Cartoon Network. Once in a blue moon something good is on either one. (I miss classic stuff, dang it!)

*Movie wise*: All of these movies that are from the makers of "Scary Movie". Come on - "Date Movie", "Epic Movie" "Superhero Movie", "Meet the Spartans", "Not Another Teen Movie" - UGH - I'm sorry, I understand that they're parodies of a lot of movies, but the sexual humor gets a bit too much in my opinion.


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> *Hannah Montana*


 
You kiss your mother with that mouth? That name should be on the 'thou shalt not utter' list, along with the Suite Life of Zack and Cody, Judge Judy, and Barny


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2008)

Arryu said:


> You kiss your mother with that mouth?



Kissing my mother? Ew.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 12, 2008)

there was this live action mini sereies about angels.
loved the wings, and i was okay with the kinda hoakey story...that is untill they revealed Lucifer....the actor was the dad from Malcum in the middle...
i am sorry but i he was a BAD choice for the villian, i just could not take him seriously.

the series seems to have died.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 12, 2008)

Off the top of my head
Desperate Housewives
Lost
House MD and anything on fox except for lol Sundays 
Mainstream annie moo w/e of One Piece (Japanese)
Any movie made past 1993
Anything ever made or shown on Lifetime
Anything of the Reality TV show genre (tho I did like Charm School only because of the premise of bitchy women trying to learn how to not be bitchy women, only to fail miserably and end up making themselves look like bitchy women)

EDIT: Can't believe I forgot this. Anything made by Disney, Nickelodeon, and Cartoon Network past 2001



Exedus said:


> The new anime Star Wars movie. I'm mean the first one's were great, but this new one sounds and looks horrible.


The prequels themselves were awful. Tying them together and doing so using "TEH EPIC CGI GRAFICS" only solidifies the fact that it's shit, and it is shit. Even if the plot were to have been coherent, and somehow canon, it doesn't negate the fact that it's shit

There are things that you know before hand that you know is going to be shit. Case in point http://www.dragonballmovieblog.net/



Neybulot said:


> I can sum this topic up in one name.
> 
> *Hannah Montana*
> 
> OH SHIT IT BURNS MY FINGERS TYPING IT



Anyone make a prediction to when her life turns into Brittany Spears?


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> The prequels themselves were awful. Tying them together and doing so using "TEH EPIC CGI GRAFICS" only solidifies the fact that it's shit, and it is shit. Even if the plot were to have been coherent, and somehow canon, it doesn't negate the fact that it's shit


 
I think that anything Star Wars can now be summed up in two words:

*Money Whoring!*


----------



## Talvi (Oct 12, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> *Dungeons and Dragons.*
> 
> Despite how much I love dragons, I couldn't bring myself to watch it again, it was terrible in every possible way. Shit acting, shit plot, absolutely _horrible_ dialogue, even the dragons didn't look all that good.



Yeah, that's a terrible movie...it doesn't even fall into the "so bad it's good" category. 

I'm going to add the Harry Potter movies (yes all of them) to the list too. I grew up with the books (although I'm starting to dislike them) but instead of being one of those "ew it's horrible because they changes minor details from the book" fans, I gave the movies a fair chance. The reason why they suck is very simple: at the cinema, it's great, you can get more scared, more upset, more excited, more nervous, that's all part of the experience...with the Harry Potter films, you just feel embarrassed and awkward and it's entirely to do with the awful, awful dialogue and the acting. And you know that all the rest of the audience are feeling the same way and a collective shame spreads throughout but you paid out the arse for the high ticket price so you just have to sit it out.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 12, 2008)

Rocket Power. Nothing but annoying little shits in that show.


----------



## Journey (Oct 16, 2008)

the Animorths tv show. I was a big fan of the books but the tv show made my eyes bleed.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

The assholes on Adult Swim who are about to get a nasty surprise when their ratings suddenly plummet to hell.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 16, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> *Hannah Montana*



OH GOD MY EYES ARE ON FIRE!!!

I had to babysit kids who watched NOTHING but that and Spongebob, Suite Life, and Cory in the House. And yet, I can think of something worse..something far, far worse...I shall keep it hidden for the sanity of all on this thread...
*The High School Musical Trilogy *

But besides the above abominations, I really disliked the new Knight Rider..The show, Not the TV movie. 

Oh, and Clone Wars. But thats only cause Samurai Jack got "Put into Hiatus" because of it.


----------



## Margolo-Blu (Oct 18, 2008)

The Wickerman remake staring Nicohlas Cage.

Nothing made me want to curb stomp a baby panda more than that horrible remake.

I used to really like "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends", but I disliked a lot of the characters, that I just stopped watching. 

I did not like Juniper Lee and American Dragon: Jake Long, for the simple fact I happen to be a massive mythology buff. And the films did not just take liberties with mythology (which I wouldn't have mind and actually enjoy), they absolutely shredded and raped mythology to the point where only the names were recognizable on the creatures they were portraying, not the appearance or the behavior.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 18, 2008)

Transformers. I don't see what was so amazing about it. The fact that it was based on a TOY FRANCISE certainly wasn't a good first-step.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Transformers. I don't see what was so amazing about it. The fact that it was based on a TOY FRANCISE certainly wasn't a good first-step.



But Transformers was HUGE back in 1984, when the cartoon first came out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

Hopefully Happily N'Ever After 2 won't bomb because of switching directors and writers. Hopefully.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> The assholes on Adult Swim who are about to get a nasty surprise when their ratings suddenly plummet to hell.



Yeah, I've been getting tired of Adult Swim lately. Not really much on there now but crap.


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 18, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Yeah, I've been getting tired of Adult Swim lately. Not really much on there now but crap.



Although Superjail seems pretty promising, and is probably one of their most original concepts since the Venture Brothers. I know I've certainly been entertained by it.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 18, 2008)

i used to watch tv, but now i hardly do at all. i pretty much only watch four channels: nbc, fx, scifi and pbs.

nbc has The Office, fx has It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and King of the Hill, scifi has some really funny shows and movies [including the weird anime they show every monday nite] and pbs has some great shows like Zaboomafoo, Fetch with Ruff Ruffman and Austin City Limits.

most tv shows other than that either don't interest me much [or at all].

all the stuff on cartoon network, nickelodeon and disney channel nowadays are insults to my intelligence, though. i can't believe anybody lets them air that garbage.


----------



## Beeboi (Oct 25, 2008)

I hate all of those shows out there that show the lifestyle of rappers and rockstars and actors and all of the other rich bastards in California.  If I want to see some loser getting hammered and driving a car as expensive as my house, I'll go to Washington D.C., thank you very much.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2008)

Beeboi said:


> I hate all of those shows out there that show the lifestyle of rappers and rockstars and actors and all of the other rich bastards in California.  If I want to see some loser getting hammered and driving a car as expensive as my house, I'll go to Washington D.C., thank you very much.



Actually, you really don't see many cars that expensive here in the Washington DC area.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can't stand: 

High School Musical movies
Most love movies for girls
Titanic
The Oprah Show
Soap Operas in general

Disappointed:

Lord of the Rings 3
Scary Movie 1 (Saw it after the others and I figured I'd laugh just as much)


----------



## Talvi (Oct 25, 2008)

Someone should have mentioned it already...

Home Alone 3? I certainly wasn't _disappointed_: I fully expected the abortion that it was. Definitely sucks though. 

@Xero - what disappointed you about Return of the King?


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well first off, it was long. I've never gotten bored while watching a movie and Return of the King was the first one where I couldn't wait to get out. The ending! Gosh!

But it also has to do with the overall movie. Seeing Frodo and Sam constantly agonizing , yet fighting against Gollum when they should be way too exhausted for it. Gollum's always been annoying to my eyes and he was all over that movie on top of everything. Just....Everything looked cheesy. I expected more of that movie. Wasn;t impressed.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 25, 2008)

Yu know, in the book there's a whole final plot AFTER the destruction of the ring where the hobbits return to the shire and have to fight people and end up killing Saruman at Bag End. How long would that have made the movie if included?  I'm a LotR bookfan though, I would have sat there for another 10 hours if necessary  (though not if Peter Jackson added more stupid shit like Superwoman-Arwen)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 25, 2008)

I know! I was really annoyed they didn't put the Scouring of the Shire in, I was looking forward to how they would do it the whole way through the third movie. It's important about the death of Saruman, but they kill him off in a different and stupid manner in the extended version <=[


----------



## Talvi (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah someone else told me something similar, and believed they could have done it right...personally I don't think it would have worked in movie-format (even though I think it showed awesome balls and great execution to put an anticlimax like that in the book). We'll never know now though, it seems.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yu know, in the book there's a whole final plot AFTER the destruction of the ring where the hobbits return to the shire and have to fight people and end up killing Saruman at Bag End. How long would that have made the movie if included?  I'm a LotR bookfan though, I would have sat there for another 10 hours if necessary  (though not if Peter Jackson added more stupid shit like Superwoman-Arwen)



To be honest, I never finished the 1st book. I found this serie boring to read. But I would;ve much prefered the death of Saruman than all those "tears and buh bye" scenes that went on for a whole hour. THEN I might have enjoyed the movie a little more. But gee...what was the director thinking?


----------



## Devolger555 (Oct 26, 2008)

the eragon movie disapointed me


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2008)

TV show that totally disappointed me:

I know I'm going back a long way, but "SeaQuest DSV" started out very good and promising, then slowly went downhill in season 1, was recycled and went downhill faster in season 2, then jumped the shark in the season finale when the ship was plucked out of the ocean by a UFO.  Thankfully, the third season, named "SeaQuest 2032," was put out of its misery mid-season.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> TV show that totally disappointed me:
> 
> I know I'm going back a long way, but "SeaQuest DSV" started out very good and promising, then slowly went downhill in season 1, was recycled and went downhill faster in season 2, then jumped the shark in the season finale when the ship was plucked out of the ocean by a UFO.  Thankfully, the third season, named "SeaQuest 2032," was put out of its misery mid-season.



Damn, I forgot about that show...


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 7, 2009)

Movies: cloverfield, love guru, the mist and 30 days of night


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 8, 2009)

The new Lost season. How can Locke and Kate be in L.A. and the Island at the same time?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 8, 2009)

Lost. It was unbearable from the beginning. It's also the first show I've ever watched that I didn't watch every episode before calling it shit.

Not even Love Hina overrode this rule.


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 8, 2009)

Anything made by Jason Friedberg and Aaron Setzer.

Examples: Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans, etc.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't remember the name of the movie, but there was one that would show an event, then go back in time to show the event from another person's PoV. Repeat by about five times. x.x It got old REALLY quick.


----------



## Dayken (Feb 8, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> The new Lost season. How can Locke and Kate be in L.A. and the Island at the same time?



Time-skips, remember? Which is bizarre and bullshit even for Lost, but so far they've been better with "time travel" (sort of) than Heroes will ever be.

Speaking of which, Heroes is my contribution to this thread. An amazing first season, terrible second and third season (well, the third technically isn't over yet, but it sure as hell isn't going anywhere positive) that are punctuated by potentially interesting subplots killed off early, too many god-modding "everypower" characters, and a multitude of moronic, out-of-character decisions made simply for the sake of moving the plot along.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Movies that recently disappointed me would be Kung Fu Panda.

The movie started out really strong but...they fucked it up by making it a fanfiction-esque thing that caters to people who love to write Gary Stu's.

They put so much emphasis on the "Furious Five" only to shove them aside and make their existence in the movie pointless. Look at the star voice actors...you're going to simply make them side character for a fat, lazy, panda?

When they did not work together to help the "Dragon Warrior" I sort of stopped being able to enjoy the movie. I would have liked to see more of Snake, and Tigress...all of the Furious Five, not only were the voice actors perfect for them but they were much more interesting characters than the Panda. To see them to work with the Panda to defeat the Snow Leopard of Doom....would have made so much more sense.

But shoving them to job of "Nothing" so that the Panda can live out his Gary Stu dream? Pathetic. They could have done so much better. Then again this is why I hate anything that caters to the flighted fancies of people who have nothing better to do then engorge themselves into bloated ticks on bad fiction. Twilight is just one said example, but then again bloated tick is not an exaggeration for half the fan-base or the author herself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Devolger555 said:


> the eragon movie disapointed me



What do you expect? The books themselves were disappointing. Eragon is to Dragon fiction what Twilight is to vampire fiction. Bloatware for readers. Then again, the author should have never allowed the people who made the book to dumb down the movie worse than the books by adding too many filler stuff that breaks any real connection to the books themselves.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 9, 2009)

Seven Pounds

I thought it was going to be way more connected than it actually was


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2009)

Hole in the Wall. Enough said.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 9, 2009)

When it comes to shows, I'd say ninety-five percent of whatever's on TV. The only channels I really watched were Discovery and/or National Geographic Channel. Sometimes History and Military.

As for movies.. I tend to stay away from those that look bad in the previews.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2009)

*cough* *cough* Dragonball *cough* *cough*


----------



## fastbreak333 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Haunted Mansion. Decided to see it as a kid because the promos looked interesting and Murphy never let me down before...he did that day. In a big way. Not scary and not funny.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 10, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> The new Lost season. How can Locke and Kate be in L.A. and the Island at the same time?




The writers of Lost really don't know what the hell they're doing. They just Calvinballed it from episode 1. 


I can't stand Spongebob Squarepants. The one thing I have to say about Spongebob can be summed up by this ytmnd... http://penguindiemotherfuckersdie.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 10, 2009)

The Day of the Dead remake.

What the *FUCK* did I just watch?


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 10, 2009)

Max Payne. Ninety minutes of boredom, with five minutes of action, all of which was in the ads. Way to ruin the first potentially good video game movie, douchebags.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Seinfeld. That's the only show I've ever hated.



I admire you now LOL


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Anything made by Jason Friedberg and Aaron Setzer.
> 
> Examples: Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans, etc.



yes, they are like the Uwe Boll of America


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 13, 2009)

Vaah said:


> I hope you're kidding.



I second that


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 13, 2009)

the 3rd pirates of the carribiean (ugg i hate my spelling issues)
that movies was...boring...to many of who is betraying who but only pretending to betray them, huge lack of humor compared to the other 2 and no real memorable bits (hell some one made a song from when jack sung "i got a jar of dirt" from the 2nd movie...irritating as hell but also very catchy)


----------



## reitechi21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Different Strokes. ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 13, 2009)

Twilight... nuff said.
The recent Superman movie.
Batman and Robin and Batman Forever
Jason X - Friday the 13th meets scifi?


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

anything made by Uwe Boll (or whatever his name is)

-Twilight (awful book series, worse movie)

-Gili (Jee-lee. Really horrible 'comedy')

-Underworld 3 (I was really hoping this to be a good movie, sadly dissapointed.)

-And how could I forget, american remakes of japanese horror films. (see also: The Ring. Japanese one was amazing, and scary. The american...meh. it had its parts, but doesn't live up to the original IMO)


----------



## Nalo (Feb 16, 2009)

anything friday the 13th


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

Catwoman. I was forced to watch it, too, which made it that much worse.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Syriana kind of dulled me out, don't know why.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 16, 2009)

escaflone, not the series the movie.
the movie sucked, it had way to much old ball symbolic crap in it, when i saw it in the theatre one guy got up and LEFT during the first odd ball symbolic thing which the movie before that was hella boring and after that got more interesting but failed to become epic.
the series is much better


----------

